# FireStick no longer supporting youtube from Jan 18



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A message came up on my firestick stating that from 1st Jan 2018 youtube will no longer be available on this device:

http://fortune.com/2017/12/05/google-amazon-youtube/

Bummer.

I suppose youtube in Kodi will still be OK though, but the firestick youtube app is pretty good. Let's hope Google and Amazon sort something out.


----------



## rsrekha121 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey buddy,

If Firestick stopping official YouTube App then you can install a Kodi addon. Though, you can watch everything on YouTube TV for Firestick, here is step by step installation process- https://firestickhelp.com/youtube-tv-firestick/


----------

